# tree fern fiber background



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

do these make a nice background? im ditching my exo terra back ground, i hated the finished product from it after siliconing and cocoing it.

i need something i silicone in place where i need it and look good. any experience or thoughts?


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I've used these before and they have worked great. It bothers some that this is not replenishable (I hope that this makes sense). It is really easy to cut and then just silicone in place. Plus, plants take root and grow on it very easily.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

what do you mean, you have to replace it over time??


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

No, there are questions about how sustainable it is since it is the roots of a tree fern which is a slow growing plant of which some species are endangered. I've looked and haven't found much in the way about sustainable tree fern production outside of New Zealand/Austrailia. Cork bark is a sustainable option whose purchase is even condoned by WWF to preserve the Portuguese and Spanish cork oak forests which are under threat from the plastic cork industry.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

well i ordered some, thanks for explaining that, i didnt know that....


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Blort - thanks for explaining it. I knew what I was trying to say but didn't know how to write it out. Feelings about the environmental side of it aside, it works great in the tanks. Too bad it was easier on the tree to harvest it.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi, I have the tree fern fiber background also on the back of my Exo-Terra. Climbing plants really like to take root on it. I have 2 Narrow Leaf Rhodospatha that have attached themselves to it pretty good. I do have to give it a good soaking every few days it dries out pretty quick. John.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks john, ill prolly have a drip back ground with my water feature, i should have the pumping power for it, looking foward to getting it


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Cocofiber mats are also a good option. They are cheap, easy to silicone on ( just flatten them overnite with a heavy book ), absorb and release moisture, plants do attach to them and they are from a renewable source( coconuts ).


----------

